# pointing labs



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

anyone know much about pointing labs we lost our golden christmas eve and decided we might be in the market for a new family member and was looking into the pointing labs preferibly black or chocolate but male for sure must be from hunting backround want to hunt upland and waterfowl they seem to be the best of both worlds just wanted to here from any owners before we decide thanks


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Big_Fish I'm looking also, I am very picky. Working With an Amish guy in Cynthiana Kentucky to get me a Black Lab German Shorthair Pointer. Hands down the best dog. Let me know if you have an intrest.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

my german shorthair pointer is a better retriever than a pointer, they seem to be a very versitile hunting dog. good with kids, and just a great dog all around.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Pointing Labs in Tenneesse....Sams Creek keenels, they have a site. found it on Pointing Dogs and Bird Dogs site.


----------



## obx (Jan 29, 2011)

I have some awesome lab pups for sale :

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=164185

8 lab pups whelped Jan. 26.

Starting to get more interest now with the weather starting to break ... warm spring will be here soon. And I will be training my new pup ! 

One look at these pedigrees says it all ! these are awesome hunting / hunt test/ field trial labs for many generations....

PM me for more info if interested.

pic of the 3 females:









eyes open, standing on 4 legs, starting to play:


















pic of the 5 males:









*
update: Only 3 males left available. Ready to go to new homes around Sat March 19 or Sun March 20 !*
pic from sat. feb 19 :


----------

